# nikon lens repair



## Luke0927 (May 15, 2010)

one of the lenses to my wifes DSLR was dropped (always make sure the case is zipped!) it was actually attached to the camera and when it fell it popped off.  one of the locking tabs that secures it to the camera broke and it will not firmly attach.  It still looks fine and focuses etc....but need that plastic tab replaced....I see it has some screws maybe that whole piece comes out where  I could do it or would it have to go to nikon or maybe a camera shop?


----------



## rip18 (May 15, 2010)

I'd send it back to Nikon or Camera Repair Japan - preferably Nikon.  Nikon Repair has been pretty quick about getting stuff back lately - usually less than 2 weeks in the shop...  Camera Repair Japan is in Duluth, GA, and while they have had a good reputation in the past, their reputation has suffered over slow repair & poor communication.

You can fill out a Nikon Service Form here: http://www.nikonusa.com/Service-And-Support/Nikon-Service-Information.page  and follow the instructions for mailing it in.

CRJ info is here:
http://www.camerarepairjapan.net/


----------



## Luke0927 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, there's really no rush I'll just get in touch with Nikkon.


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2010)

Good info Rip.  If anyone knows of other places that do repairs please add to this thread and we'll make it a part of the stickies at the top for future reference.  

Hoss


----------

